# Removing rust from blue steel crepe pan.



## willtherebefood (Aug 10, 2010)

I just noticed a rust spot on the inside of my de Buyer blue steel crepe pan.  I guess there was a spot that I did not dry properly.   How do I remove the spot of rust?


----------

